# mills



## Graybeard (Mar 18, 2012)

Recently I had some walnut crotch cut by a young fella with a wood miser. I didn't realize it until I got there but he can only take 26 inch wide pieces through the mill. We ended up cutting off the limbs making rounds and then slabbed the walnut into three inch pieces with the pith being a one inch piece.

Being new to all this can anyone give me some information on band mills in general? Do some cut wider pieces?

What would you have done with these crotch pieces?

Graybeard


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 19, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Graybeard said:
> 
> 
> > Recently I had some walnut crotch cut by a young fella with a wood miser. I didn't realize it until I got there but he can only take 26 inch wide pieces through the mill. We ended up cutting off the limbs making rounds and then slabbed the walnut into three inch pieces with the pith being a one inch piece.
> ...



Should have taken pictures I guess. The wood is now stickered in the drying shed.

Looked on your etsey page and wonder how you milled the wood in the fourth picture on the right on top? That is a huge slice of wood.

Graybeard


----------



## Kevin (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes 28" but the log/crotch has to be sitting exactly where the saw head wants it to get that. 

For wider you need a csm. But one of my favorite tricks is to center the crotch upright on it's axis and mill it right down the middle. Then you have two crotch halves. Now lay one down and mill book-matched crotch flitches. Doing it this way you can get a very wide (theoretically up to 56") book-matched crotch table top.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 19, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> That is our friend and sawyer Paula http://www.dustbeegone.com/ standing next to me. ...



No that is a link to a dusk mask.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 19, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Yes 28" but the log/crotch has to be sitting exactly where the saw head wants it to get that.
> ...



I will do it I'm looking for a really nice one next time I go logging which, once the weather clears long enough Grrrr :dodgy: will be pretty soon hopefully the weekend . . . . 


:morning2:


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 20, 2012)

"For wider you need a csm. But one of my favorite tricks is to center the crotch upright on it's axis and mill it right down the middle. Then you have two crotch halves. Now lay one down and mill book-matched crotch flitches. Doing it this way you can get a very wide (theoretically up to 56") book-matched crotch table top."

I'm having a hard time figuring out what you're doing. What kind a saw do you use? Some of the pieces I had were between four and five feet long.

Thanks,

Graybeard


----------



## Kevin (Mar 20, 2012)

Graybeard said:


> ...
> I'm having a hard time figuring out what you're doing. What kind a saw do you use? ...



It's going to be a while but next time I mill one like that I'll take pics. 




.


----------

